# Weekly Montana Hay Report; Jan 28, 2011



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

BL_GR310
Billings, MT Fri Jan 28, 2011 USDA Market News

Weekly Montana Hay Report

Compared to last week: Hay prices steady with limited current sales reported.
Demand moderate at best. Majority of producers continue delivering previously
contracted supplies. All sales FOB the stack and per ton basis in large rounds or
large square bales, unless otherwise stated.

Alfalfa: Supreme 100.00-110.00. Premium to Supreme small squares 130.00-150.00.
Good to Premium 60.00-70.00, delivered 80.00-85.00; small squares 125.00-130.00.
Fair to Good 45.00-55.00.

Alfalfa/Grass mix: Good to Premium 60.00-75.00, delivered 80.00-85.00; small
squares 125.00-135.00. Fair to Good 45.00-55.00.

Alfalfa hay test guidelines, used with visual appearance and intent of sale.
Quantitative factors are approximate and many factors can affect feeding value.

ADF NDF RFV TDN-100% TDN-90% CP-100%
Supreme <27 <34 >185 >62 >55.9 >22
Premium 27-29 34-36 170-185 60.5-62 54.5-55.9 20-22
Good 29-32 36-40 150-170 58-60 52.5-54.5 18-20
Fair 32-35 40-44 130-150 56-58 50.5-52.5 16-18
Utility >35 >44 <130 <56 <50.5 <16
RFV calculated using the Wis/Minn formula. TDN calculated using the
western formula. Values based on 100% dry matter, TDN both 90% & 100%.

Grass Hay guidelines
Quality Crude Protein Percent
Premium Over 13
Good 9-13
Fair 5- 9
Utility Under 5
Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect feeding value.
Values based on 100% dry matter. End usage may influence hay price or value more
than testing results.

Source: USDA Livestock and Grain Market News, Billings, MT
James M. Ward, OIC 406-657-6285
Email: [email protected]
24 hr price information 406-657-6400
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/BL_GR310.txt


----------

